# South Africa Beats Nigeria, Emerges Most Corrupt Country in Africa



## abujagirl (Dec 1, 2015)

South Africa is currently the most corrupt country in Africa.





A Transparency International survey released on Tuesday showed that 83 percent of South Africans interviewed felt that corruption had increased, with Ghana and Nigeria also among the worst-affected nations.

South Africa has been rocked by high-profile corruption scandals in recent years, including lavish public spending on renovations at President Jacob Zuma’s private homestead. .


----------

